# Women with Toys in Bed



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

While we were separated my wife bought the Hitachi Magic Wand. She likes it.

She wants to play with it in bed, but when she gets it out I'm just not real sure what I'm supposed to do with it - or myself.

I've always been hesitant to put toys inside of her because I can't "feel" what's going on.

How do you use women's toys for couples sex?

Did they cover this in 8th grade health class when I was absent one day?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahem, ummmm, GET THEE INSIDE OF HER and she can use the Magic Wand for the top portion of her lady parts. You will both feel it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I tried a vibrator once, didn't like it.

I prefer real meat inside of me. 

So don't know how to help you.

Do you feel intimidated by that toy? 

I am imagining your face.................................


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> While we were separated my wife bought the Hitachi Magic Wand. She likes it.
> 
> She wants to play with it in bed, but when she gets it out I'm just not real sure what I'm supposed to do with it - or myself.
> 
> ...


Did you tell her you would love to be her magic wand?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If I'm thinking of the correct 'Magic Wand' it isn't an insertion toy. It is primarily clitoral stimulation. And yes, as Brennan indicated, tell her to get started to build things up, then go for slow intercourse with her using the toy.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I've always been hesitant to put toys inside of her because I can't "feel" what's going on.


If she uses it often means she likes it and it makes her feel very good.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> If I'm thinking of the correct 'Magic Wand' it isn't an insertion toy. It is primarily clitoral stimulation. And yes, as Brennan indicated, tell her to get started to build things up, then go for slow intercourse with her using the toy.


It has attachments.

Don't think I'm intimidated, but hesitant. Afraid I will "jab" in the wrong direction or something.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> It has attachments.
> 
> Don't think I'm intimidated, but hesitant. Afraid I will "jab" in the wrong direction or something.


It's a lot different when it has a motor and moving parts. Take it out and get used to it like you do with a new powertool . 
Turn it on and massage an area on yourself that is sensitive to vibration like your kneecap(compares to her pubic bone) and thigh(or other sensitive places ) on yourself so you get use to how much vib/pressure to use.
Play with the attachments and power switch and speeds so you know exactly what you are doing.

Once you are confident with the tool you can be there for her if she needs you.

*Note: please be sure to clean attachments after each use.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

chefmaster said:


> It's a lot different when it has a motor and moving parts. Take it out and get used to it like you do with a new powertool .
> Turn it on and massage an area on yourself that is sensitive to vibration like your kneecap(compares to her pubic bone) and thigh(or other sensitive places ) on yourself so you get use to how much vib/pressure to use.
> Play with the attachments and power switch and speeds so you know exactly what you are doing.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion. 

I tried this thing and WOW it has allot of kick to it. Rightly to call it a power tool. I think that you should solicit your wife for input. The fact that she brought it to bed shows she likes it. As i have indicated in my other post I am trying to encorporate this toy into our sex. 

You may want to get her to show you what feels good as she will know best. You may want to have her do this while you are insider her. I have heard of guys entering from behind (not anal that is) gives good access to stimulate the clit. 

I would be very interested to know how it goes.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

It's a vibrator NG, not a band saw. You aren't going to "jab her" in the wrong place. LOL.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> It's a vibrator NG, not a band saw.


Band Saw??? Maybe a reciprocating saw would be a better analogy. Sorry, carpentry geek here.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> It's a vibrator NG, not a band saw. You aren't going to "jab her" in the wrong place. LOL.


No band saw, but I think it came with a wood sanding attachment.

Seriously though - a penis is going to go in naturally - finding the path of least resistance.

But I've been told in the past to be careful as to which way I was pointing a toy while it was inside of her. Granted, that one was made of glass as she used to have problems with any type of artificial/rubber items.

Maybe I just need to ask her on this one.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Band Saw??? Maybe a reciprocating saw would be a better analogy. Sorry, carpentry geek here.


Yes, that was idiotic. Hangs head in shame. Even worse, I own a reciprocating saw! Trying to say a band saw would hurt, vibrator, not so much. :Clearly didn't think of the approriate performance power tool. p


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

google magic wand orgasm and watch a few then try it out on her.

then you can ask her to try it out on you put it right under your boys as she gives you head. if you don't like it you can laugh about it and she can finish you off with out it,

sounds like a fun adventure to me.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> I own a reciprocating saw!


Ahh, Brennan, gotta love a woman who knows her power tools. The reciprocating saw, the second greatest invention of humankind, after the remote control of course. :smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Ahh, Brennan, gotta love a woman who knows her power tools. The reciprocating saw, the second greatest invention of humankind, after the remote control of course. :smthumbup:


Don't forget duct tape.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Don't forget duct tape.


Silence is Golden but Duct Tape is silver.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Shall we get in to the debate over "Duck" vs. "Duct". Teehee.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Shall we get in to the debate over "Duck" vs. "Duct". Teehee.


No - I have a fear of beaks and would appreciate no birds being mentioned in my threads - especially any threads about sex.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> No - I have a fear of beaks and would appreciate no birds being mentioned in my threads - especially any threads about sex.


:rofl: - Hilarious at the above.

I think its sweet that you are worried about hurting her with the toy. My husband freaking bought the thing as a valentine's day gift and was grab and go from there! I think that you should have her show you how to use it, make it a fun little moment and then after a bit you can take over and she can direct you from there.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Silence is Golden but Duct Tape is silver.


OT,but i got my dad a t shirt with that saying for fathers day a couple years ago.quick story of why i got him the shirt.
6 years my parents,my kids and i went camping.my mom had a habit of running her mouth if she got mad about something,and sometimes she would go on and on moreso if she had a few drinks.one afternoon i came back to our campsite after a few hours of swimming to walk in our camper with my mom sitting at the edge of the bed with her mouth duck taped along with her hands and my dad sleeping in the other bed.
my dad taped her mouth. i cracked up because i knew my mom must have ran her mouth so much,my dad couldnt take it.
he warned her many times over the years that he was going to tape her mouth shut if she didnt stop running it.
i took the duct tape off her mouth and hands,she was pissed at the moment and said she would get him back one day when he was sleeping.
after she wasnt pissed anymore(about a half hour later)its something she laughed about,something we all over the years had laughs over.it will always be a memory i will always have of my parents camping.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ :rofl:
Oh hell I gotta try that on the missus!

Second thought, nah maybe not, she WILL revenge on me if I do heh


----------



## LSU Fan (Dec 31, 2010)

I love just watching my wife with he Magic Wand, most of the time i have to peel her off the ceiling, it makes her very sensitive when she is done and then when I penetrate her she is EXTRA sensitive..it is great


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Using it on her clit while you're inside her will definitely make your job easier at times, lol. A lot less work required of you.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

LSU Fan said:


> I love just watching my wife with he Magic Wand, most of the time i have to peel her off the ceiling, it makes her very sensitive when she is done and then when I penetrate her she is EXTRA sensitive..it is great


I plan on getting my wife one of these.
It sounds like all ladies feel it's well worth it.:iagree:


----------



## axw (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree. Just got my wife one and it's incredible. We have so much fun with it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What I want to know are who are all these women that recently bought one? I have had one since I was 16. LOL. Eh, guess I am weird.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Is the magic wand the big ass vibrator that looks like a "massager"?
Too bulky for my preference, but I guess it is a power tool and some people like that. I like 'em smaller than my man...that way he doesn't feel threatened.
I'd be afraid that it would desensitize me.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think a man would be intimidated by a magic wand. It is not something that gets inserted inside you (typically).

It's just for the outside. It's softer than most vibrators. 

You might like it if you tried it.


----------



## LSU Fan (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, The wand is for the outside, however there are plenty of attachments that are designed for G-spot stimulation and such. The G-spot attachment is MUST HAVE for any Wand user


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I find the Magic Wand Hillarious looking. I bought one for my wife when we still assembling the collection. She looked at and said "That's a freaking back massager and not getting close to me!!" To this day it is a back massager!!

We have a eroscillator $$, lots of UR3 and UR5 toys, silver bullet, rabbit thing forgot the name.................and with all of that her favorite by a far not even close is just her fingers and me.

Just shows that everyone is different.....enjoy and have fun!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> She looked at and said "That's a freaking back massager and not getting close to me!!" To this day it is a back massager!!


Heh that cracked me up
:rofl:


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

My husband and I use toys every now. Ask he to show you aand watch it is really that simple.


----------

